# Paint creek



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Heading out to paint creek lake for some crappie fishing this weekend. Any one have any reports? At least the weekend weather forecast looks nice.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

COCC had their crappie tournament there last Saturday and lots of crappie were caught. And some nice ones too!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Was thinking of heading down there early next week, give a report if you don't mind Redhawk, interested in what this cold front is going to do to them.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

I’m sure it will be a lot better! They should come up shallower to feed!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

We struggled with crappie at different depths and presentations. Channel cat on the other hand were anxious to bite any crappie jig tipped with a minnow.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I went to Paint Creek on 10/12 and had my worst day of fishing of the year. I hit my usual hotspots around the lake, and didn't have 1 single bit on live minnows or artificial. 

The lake appeared to be turned over, with all the black murky water on the surface.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Launched the boat Saturday morning with air temps of 26 degrees. Found some fish around submerged wood.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I thought I was probably crazy, but I decided to try Paint creek Saturday morning before watching the buckeyes....I was late to watch the game because I found a pocket of Saugeye. I kept 5 nice eaters and caught maybe a dozen. I was surprised of the bite. I was just dragging minnows on a worm harness of all things. Out of the blue I decided to try this technique. Went Yesterday afternoon in the same spot and zilch, nada fish. Of course I'd called my buddy and said you gotta come with me .....yeah he thought I was nuts. We did catch three dinks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

redhawk fisherman said:


> Found some fish around submerged wood


 Mind telling me how deep they were. I may try a fly fishing trip Sat a.m. (maybe Paint or CC from shore) but I struggle if they are much below 5/6 ft. Or it's windy.
I'll probably have a spin outfit in the truck in case this colder weather has pushed them down some or it's blowing.
Thanks N Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

They weren't deep. They were in 4-6 feet on a hump. Try over at the south end of the beach for off shore or off the rocks by the over flow gates

I was just speaking to where I found some Saugeye....I know several people have said they were getting creappie, but I don't know how deep.


----------

